# Bottle display at local library



## ScottBSA (Sep 30, 2015)

Here I am with some of my Kansas City beer, soda and whiskey bottles.  They are on display at the Mid-Continent Genealogy Library in Independence, MO for a couple of months. These are all prior to 1920 and a few are from before 1880.  There wasn't much of a Kansas City before 1880 so that stuff is hard to come by. Scott


----------



## Johnnysoda (Sep 30, 2015)

I will mostt defiantly be going and seeing this. That is really cool!


----------



## UncleBruce (Sep 30, 2015)

Way to go Scott!


----------



## glass man (Oct 16, 2015)

COOL! I have 3 local early prescription bottles in our local museum..not much ..but this is and was a very small town...JAMIE


----------

